
Launch HN: AI-generated summary of any URL - gunargessner
https://gunargessner.com/tldr
======
datashaman
It seems to be using the HTML, instead of focusing on the text (for some
URLs). Have a look at this result which includes HTML in the generated output.

[https://gunargessner.com/tldr?https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/tec...](https://gunargessner.com/tldr?https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-53567681)

~~~
gunargessner
Extracting just the text (i.e. the article) from URLs in 2020 is still hard.
My algorithm relies on the biggest open-source project out there, with two
fallback algorithms of my own. I could definitely do better still. Thanks for
the feedback.

